

Can You Recover from an Amy’s Bakery Style Social Media Meltdown? - mike_mcgrail
http://www.velocitydigital.co.uk/can-you-recover-from-an-amys-bakery-style-social-media-meltdown/

======
NameNickHN
There are certainly ways to recover from such episodes but if the people who
caused that episode had the capacity to, as the article puts it, "put your
hands up and say sorry", they wouldn't be in this mess in the first place.

Another proven tactic is sitting it out. Just disappear from the surface of
the, well, Internet. People tend to forget rather quickly and the next
Facebook/Reddit/Twitter meme is just around the corner.

